# Restop: bag containment system for human waste



## laranik

Restop is a bag containment system for human waste designed to comply with the outdoor ethics of Leave No Trace.

The bag contains a polymer/enzyme blend which not only contains the waste but also the odor providing a safe, sanitary means to "pack it in/pack it out". It is also EPA approved to throw away in any trash receptacle when you are out of the wilderness.

For more information, go to www.whennaturecalls.com

Retailers and outfitters, for pricing information and ordering, contact Lara Usinowicz at (303) 526-0723 or [email protected]


----------



## Chief Niwot

Is your product approved for wilderness rivers? Seems like a clean solution. I would hate to get at the put in and find out it is not approved.


----------

